# Attn: all Lefty's playing Right Handed, or vice versa



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

I would like to address this question to those who are left handed and who plays golf right handed:

Just wondering, do you switch for putting? If not, have you ever tried it? 

What specific weaknesses do you think may be caused in your golf by playing 'the wrong way around'?


----------



## xStyLe (May 10, 2006)

I am left handed and I golf right handed, and putt right handed. I have never tried putting opposite. Maybe I should, although putting is one of the strengths of my game.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I'm right handed, and play golf left handed, including putting. Any other lefties who are right handed? The only other person I know who swings lefty is also right handed.


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow, thanks for your replies, I have always wondered if that would be possible but it really is  Very informative and makes me realize, almost nothing is impossible to those who are determined. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## xStyLe (May 10, 2006)

Haha, I've been thinking about your post alot and today I was on the course and golfing with a lefty golfer, I decided to try putting lefty! It wasn't too awkward, and I did ok. I might stick with it! =)


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I am right-handed and I play right-handed, but when putting I go left-handed because for some reason I feel more comfortable over the ball and I dont Push the ball, like I do when I putt right-handed.


----------



## arcelt (May 16, 2006)

I write left handed but my right arm is more powerful. When I first started playing, I noticed that I could drive much further left handed, but I had no control. I also messed up my back at the driving range. I think it was because I was using my back muscles too much in my swing. I now swing right handed. My drive is still lousy, but at least I don't have the back problems anymore.


----------

